# spricht von sich aus keine Kunden an



## thosecars82

Wie übersetzt man den folgendem Satz?

Der Besitzer des Geschäftes spricht von sich aus keine Kunden an.


----------



## osa_menor

Hola thosecars82,

bitte mache erst einen eigenen Lösungsvorschlag, dann können wir Dir helfen.

(Regla 2: 
2. Si quien abrió el hilo no *ofrece su propia solución previamente* (desde luego, una traducción automática no vale como intento) o no *hace una pregunta lingüística específica*, antes de responder pídale que lo haga. En vez de *corregir su texto*, déle *pistas generales*  (por ejemplo, "atención con el orden de las palabras en la oración  subordinada", "revisa la formación de la voz pasiva", etc.), para  ayudarle* a aprender*. )

Saludos


----------



## thosecars82

Me puedo inventar algo que creo que es erróneo ya de partida. Pero bueno si las reglas del foro así lo exigen, buena gana de enfadar aquí a nadie incumpliendo las reglas así que si aún así es necesario, pues me invento algo que total es gratis:
El dueño del negocio no habla de si mismo con los clientes.


----------



## nievedemango

Hola thosecars82: Espero poder ayudarte. "..._de si mismo_..." no me parece correcto.

El dueño del negocio/ de la tienda no habla *a* los clientes de *propia iniciativa / por iniciativa propia*
El dueño del negocio no habla *a* los clientes *él mismo.*
El dueño del negocio no habla *a* los clientes *espontáneamente*.
El dueño del negocia no/nunca *dirige la palabra a los clientes*.

A ver si te sirven mis sugerencias. 
¡Que tengas una buena semana!


----------



## osa_menor

nievedemango said:


> El dueño del negocia no/nunca *dirige la palabra a los clientes*.



So würde ich es auch formulieren. Allerdings hätte ich für *von sich aus por sí mismo* angefügt. Da bin ich aber nicht 100% sicher. 
Einen schönen Abend, 
Osa


----------



## anipo

Hola.
También puede traducirse por: El dueño del negocio nunca entabla conversación con los clientes.

La idea tanto de esta como de las otras traducciones, siguiendo el sentido de la frase original, es que el dueño nunca es el primero en hablar.

Saludos.


----------



## Geviert

Las propuestas me parecen ambiguas. 

*Nieve*: Si el dueño *no *habla "de sí mismo" es porque habla solo de negocios con el cliente (en español se deduce).
         Si "nunca dirige la palabra a los clientes", es un pésimo vendedor. 
                  "spontaneamente" es una traducción literal del alemán "spontan": no funciona (en español da a entender, por ejemplo, que es tímido).
                  "No habla a los clientes él mismo" es otra frase: quiere decir que no él, sino otra persona lo hace.

*Osa*:   "por sí mismo" no es correcto, porque quiere decir que no puede hablar autónomamente (tartamudea, lleva aparatos, es afásico).


----------



## osa_menor

Hola Geviert:

Was wäre dann die korrekte Übersetzung für *von sich aus*?

Danke für eine Antwort und einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Alemanita

osa_menor said:


> Hola Geviert:
> 
> Was wäre dann die korrekte Übersetzung für *von sich aus*?
> 
> Danke für eine Antwort und einen schönen Abend.



Vorausgeschickt, dass es wie so oft nicht nur _eine_ korrekte Übersetzung geben muss oder kann, würde in diesem Kontext mMn z.B "por iniciativa propia" passen, was aber auch bedeuten kann, dass jemand Drittes den Ladenbesitzer anstupst, damit er den Kunden anspricht. In diesem konkreten Fall finde ich den Vorschlag von anipo am Besten: no entabla conversación; dies klingt für mich so, dass der Kunde das Gespräch beginnt.

Motu proprio gibt es auch; dies mag in einem anderen Kontext passen.

Vielleicht gibt es noch mehr Meinungen?

LG


----------



## nievedemango

Buenos días, Geviert:
Gracias por tus explicaciones.
_1. "Si el dueño *no *habla "de sí mismo" es porque habla solo de negocios con el cliente_."  Por eso dije que no me parece correcto.

2. _"spontaneamente" es una traducción literal del alemán "spontan": no  funciona (en español da a entender, por ejemplo, que es tímido)._
    Pues, quizás sea una persona tímida, por eso no le gusta hablar con los clientes. En este caso también es un mal vendedor.

3_. "Si "*nunca dirige la palabra a los clientes*", es un pésimo vendedor_." 
    Entonces ¿eso es la única traducción correcta?

4. ¿Qué te parece "_..... por iniciativa propia_"?

¡Que tengas un buen día!


----------



## Geviert

Moin!

Bueno, sin duda, *de propia iniciativa/ o por iniciativa propia *es lo más cercano a _von sich aus_.

Dixit.


----------



## nievedemango

Muchas gracias.


----------



## osa_menor

Geviert said:


> Moin!
> 
> Bueno, sin duda, *de propia iniciativa/ o por iniciativa propia *es lo más cercano a _von sich aus_.
> 
> Dixit.



Gracias, Geviert.

¿Sería la siguiente oración una traducción adecuada de la consulta?
_El dueño del negocio nunca *dirige la palabra* a los clientes *por iniciativa propia*._

Saludos.


----------



## Geviert

> _El dueño del negocio nunca *dirige la palabra* a los clientes *por iniciativa propia*._



perfecto, Osa, límpido y claro.


----------

